# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  ηχείο σε farfisa θυροτηλεφωνο

## peiperakos

καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα ..
επισκεύασα την μπουτονιέρα του σπιτιού μου είχε καεί το ηχείο με αποτέλεσμα όταν μιλούσα  μέσα από το σπίτι να μην με ακούει αφτος που είναι κάτω..

η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής το ηχειακι που είχε μέσα ήταν 22Ω 0,4w αλλά εγώ επειδή δεν είχα στα 22Ω έβαλα ένα στα 8Ω 0,4w λέτε να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα  ?? Τώρα δουλεύει άψογα αλλά μήπως δημιουργήσει αλλού πρόβλημα αυτό στον ενισχυτή του ας πούμε ?

----------


## leosedf

Κι εγώ το έκανα αυτό πριν 5 μήνες και συνεχίζει να παίζει. Οπότε λογικά θα αντέξει.

----------


## peiperakos

αααα πολυ ωραια ... ευχαριστωωωω  :Smile:

----------

